# Help! Seitz window blown out



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We are on a site in Southern Spain and its very windy today. The small window to the bathroom has just blown out and I can't see how to get it back in.

Its a 2009 Autotrail with Seitz windows where the blind goes up and the flyscreen comes down. The window hangs and hinges from a pair of full width J shaped aluminium channels. The window will not slide back in because the frame surround sticks out further than the window. The channel fixed to the frame appears to be riveted in place. The only way I can see to get it back in is to try and hammer the channels back together, but that risks breaking the window altogether.

Anyone ever had this problem?

The window will sit in place with channels wedged into each other but I am concerned that if I drive with it like this I may lose the window altogether at some point on the road.

JohnW


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,

When you get back on the road again why not just gaffer tape it in?



norm


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s4-top_hung_window.pdf

Don't know if this is your style of window, but page 8 suggests that if you can get the window at 90 degrees to the frame, it will slot back in place.

Hope that helps.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Difficult to explain but I will try. First off its a good idea to understand how it came out.

If yoiu imagine undoing the stays which hold the window open and then continue to lift the window upwards you will come to a point where the "glass" is almost vertical and it comes away because the two aluminium channels, one on the frame and one on the window, reach a point where they no longer lock together. Thats how it came out so refitting is the reverse process, it takes seconds (once you know how :wink: ) 

Doubtless there was a strong gust of wind that blew the window up and snapped the stays, the window continued up (way beyond its normal position) untill thye two aluminium channels simple fell apart.

DONT force it, if you have the two sections lined up they simply drop together.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/repair_s4-top_hung_window.pdf
> Don't know if this is your style of window, but page 8 suggests that if you can get the window at 90 degrees to the frame, it will slot back in place.
> Hope that helps.
> Dave


Dave you little beauty. That worked a treat. Looking at it I would not have believed that it would go in that way, but it does. Thanks a lot. If we ever meet you can claim a free pint (or two).

JohnW


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

> If yoiu imagine undoing the stays which hold the window open and then continue to lift the window upwards you will come to a point where the "glass" is almost vertical and it comes away because the two aluminium channels, one on the frame and one on the window, reach a point where they no longer lock together. Thats how it came out so refitting is the reverse process, it takes seconds (once you know how :wink: )
> 
> Doubtless there was a strong gust of wind that blew the window up and snapped the stays, the window continued up (way beyond its normal position) untill thye two aluminium channels simple fell apart.


Well that was my reasoning too but if you lift the window beyond 90deg to the point where its as upright as you can get and the channels are still aligned then it will not go back together. But 90deg is the right angle (ooh that's a bit of a pun).

The window stay is broken on that window, it got stuck a year ago and we managed to lose spring and ball bearing out of it. Could not find a replacement at the time but it wedges open anyway so we have not been overbothered.

Thanks Mr Plodd.

MHF comes up trumps again.

JohnW


----------

